# Help marketing my brand and getting it out



## sswish (Sep 30, 2013)

Hey everyone, i finally launched my website a couple days ago and made instagram, facebook and twitter, but i dont have any sales yet and or followers on the social media sites. i know its not going to happen over night but i wanted to know what you guys did to draw people to your sites and get followers/sales and any other marketing tips you would recommend that helped you out. Thanks


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

I highly recommend giving the folks at Google a call and having them coach you through setting up Google Adwords. It's a free service and we found it really useful. Here's the number 1-800-919-9922. (In case you're wondering, no, there is no referral fee motivating my comments. You asked for help and Google Adwords has worked out really well for us.)


----------



## sswish (Sep 30, 2013)

BidsMaven said:


> I highly recommend giving the folks at Google a call and having them coach you through setting up Google Adwords. It's a free service and we found it really useful. Here's the number 1-800-919-9922. (In case you're wondering, no, there is no referral fee motivating my comments. You asked for help and Google Adwords has worked out really well for us.)



Thanks, i will give them a call


----------



## sswish (Sep 30, 2013)

Anyone? What have you done that worked, hasnt worked...?


----------



## joey1320 (Feb 21, 2012)

What's your site?

Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## sswish (Sep 30, 2013)

joey1320 said:


> What's your site?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


Getz High, Mens & Women Apparel


----------



## 6stitches (Sep 1, 2012)

Is there a way to set your products page as your landing or home page? Customers should see your products first.


----------



## sswish (Sep 30, 2013)

6stitches said:


> Is there a way to set your products page as your landing or home page? Customers should see your products first.


im not sure, i would have to look into that


----------



## 6stitches (Sep 1, 2012)

Cool designs by the way. I like the story of your beginnings. However, buyers usually do not take the time to read it. Consumers just want to see what they can buy. There are some pretty good threads on starting a brand within the forum. That should help as well. As you already know, it takes a lot of marketing to get your brand out there. You have to break into that niche to let your buyer know that you exist. Having a webpage go live is not enough. I have found it easier to sell my designs on ebay rather than promote a brand or page. Etsy is another platform to get your brand out there.


----------



## sswish (Sep 30, 2013)

6stitches said:


> Cool designs by the way. I like the story of your beginnings. However, buyers usually do not take the time to read it. Consumers just want to see what they can buy. There are some pretty good threads on starting a brand within the forum. That should help as well. As you already know, it takes a lot of marketing to get your brand out there. You have to break into that niche to let your buyer know that you exist. Having a webpage go live is not enough. I have found it easier to sell my designs on ebay rather than promote a brand or page. Etsy is another platform to get your brand out there.


Thanks i appreciate it, yeah i didnt think most would, i never do. Im using shopify so im going to look into making the "homepage" my products page. Yeah i know, i started google adwords and im getting a decent amount of views because of that and i got the instagram going. I'll look into ebay and esty but those would be two totally different things than my shopify right (i coldnt link them up somehow could i)?

Thanks


----------



## 6stitches (Sep 1, 2012)

For basic listings on Ebay there would not be a way to link your online store. I know that Ebay does have some higher tiers for sellers but I do not know what the details are. I have come across some brands on Etsy which is pretty cool. Check out Amazon too. They have two options to sell your product through them. I am planning on using them in the near future.


----------



## sswish (Sep 30, 2013)

6stitches said:


> For basic listings on Ebay there would not be a way to link your online store. I know that Ebay does have some higher tiers for sellers but I do not know what the details are. I have come across some brands on Etsy which is pretty cool. Check out Amazon too. They have two options to sell your product through them. I am planning on using them in the near future.



Ok cool, thanks for your help and i will check all of that out


----------



## sbdezign (Jul 22, 2013)

Research your hashtags and post the ones with the most uses for Instagram.


----------



## tshirtlaundry (May 29, 2014)

Be careful with Google Adwords. We had a really, really hard time getting an ROI on that. The problem is that the tshirt market is both competitive and has a low price point. 

At one point our cost per conversion was $80 to sell a $20 shirt. It ended up not being worth it in our opinion.


----------



## sswish (Sep 30, 2013)

tshirtlaundry said:


> Be careful with Google Adwords. We had a really, really hard time getting an ROI on that. The problem is that the tshirt market is both competitive and has a low price point.
> 
> At one point our cost per conversion was $80 to sell a $20 shirt. It ended up not being worth it in our opinion.



im trying it out now for a month since i had some credits when making my website. im getting some view but no orders yet. So not sure if i will give up on it or keep using it for a couple more months just to help get my name out there.

Has anyone else done anything that really helped bump the business/brand and get your name out there and help get sales?


----------



## Abbey Milton (Apr 20, 2014)

I m trying it out now for a month since i had some credits when making my website. im getting some view but no orders yet. So not sure if i will give up on it or keep using it for a couple more months just to help get my name out there.


----------



## Custom Patches (Jun 10, 2013)

sswish said:


> Hey everyone, i finally launched my website a couple days ago and made instagram, facebook and twitter, but i dont have any sales yet and or followers on the social media sites. i know its not going to happen over night but i wanted to know what you guys did to draw people to your sites and get followers/sales and any other marketing tips you would recommend that helped you out. Thanks


Here is a great blog on social media marketing to help you get your brand marketed. Viral marketing is huge these days.


----------

